# Webspaceprovider unbekannt



## Chronix (5. Juli 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich betreue eine Schulhomepage, doch seit ca. 2 Monaten ist der ftp-Zugang für den Webspace nichtmehr erreichbar. Wir haben die ftp-Adresse und die Domäne nur von unserem Sponsor gesagt bekommen (er bezahlt ja auch den Webspace), wissen aber nicht, wie wir den Provider des Webspace auf unser Problem ansprechen können, weil der Sponsor ja auch nix sagen will!
Wisst ihr, wie ich anhand der ftp-Adresse den Provider herausfinden kann?


----------



## josDesign (5. Juli 2004)

Versuchs mal mit einer WhoIs Anfrage?


----------



## BSA (5. Juli 2004)

Trag einfach auf der Seite (http://domain.coder-world.de/ ) deine URL ein, da bekommst du alle Infos über den Provider, den Eigentümer usw.


viel Spaß!


----------

